# Airport Express And Belkin Wired Router



## lordnacho (Sep 15, 2005)

For years, I was running a wired network using a Belkin cable/dsl router.  A couple computers & a xbox, nothing crazy.
Kept the Belkin router and added an Airport express,  turning one pc over to wireless so I could stream music.
The Belkin does not use dhcp and only has ip's between 192.168.2.1-->.11, then the airport uses dhcp from .12-->.15.
Everything works fine, but all of a sudden as if I downloaded too much from the wireless PC, the Belkin router dies and I have to unplug it and plug it back in, then everything is ok again.
For some reason adding, the Airport express introduced an issue with the Belkin router.

Another quick question:  I use WEP, but is there anyway to see connected users to the Airport, just out of curiosity.

Thanks,
Seth


----------



## applemaz (Sep 16, 2005)

I used to have to reset my wired cable modem every so often too (it was an older one).  I don't know if the routing table got too full or if a certain threshold of traffic was reached and it couldn't handle it.  All I know is the reset was the only way to fix it.  I moved everything to Airport Express (AX) about a year ago and I rarely have to unplug my AX to clear it.

There is a tool for managing Airport networks which is better than the Apple provided one.  I believe it is AirPort Monitor Utility.  I use it to show me the Mac address (Airport ID) of all machines connected to my AX, but it can do a lot more.  It is still in beta, but you should give it a try.


----------



## lordnacho (Sep 18, 2005)

Thanks for the info on the utility, but looks only mac software?  I'm running a pc .

Interesting note to the first part, I used to keep my cable modem and router on top of a subwoofer, I have since moved them.  I'm not sure if there was some interference or if by moving them I adjusted a loose cable, but I haven't really had an issue since.  I did play around with my network settings, but don't think I  really did anything.  One of those mysteries I guess...I'll have to knock on wood so it won't start happening again.

Thanks for the reply


----------

